# Best kneepads?



## Gary L

angus242 said:


> *FYI, this thread is over 4 years old. *:whistling


What difference does the age of this thread make?

We still need good pads and new technology has surely changed a few of the answers from 4 years ago. Some of the ones recommended back then are no longer available any more.

Gary


----------



## pinwheel

Gary L said:


> What difference does the age of this thread make?
> 
> We still need good pads and new technology has surely changed a few of the answers from 4 years ago. Some of the ones recommended back then are no longer available any more.
> 
> Gary



No need to look any further than pro knees. Angus was one of the first to chime in with this choice when I was looking a few months back. Garantee, they've extended my floor laying career by at leat 5 years. I really thought I was about done crawling around on the floors.


----------



## angus242

Gary L said:


> What difference does the age of this thread make?
> 
> We still need good pads and new technology has surely changed a few of the answers from 4 years ago. Some of the ones recommended back then are no longer available any more.
> 
> Gary


You answered part of your own question. Some recommended are no longer available. That's one reason to make sure people understand the thread was started over 4 years ago.

The other is that people are replying to the OP. I'm fairly certain he's not sitting by his computer waiting ever so patiently for replies to this thread.

Discussion about knee pads is not a bad thing. There are other more current threads floating around. _Using the search feature is also a helpful tool_. 

This thread was resurrected by a first timer poster. I am just making sure that everyone understands it's OLD.


----------



## Gary L

No argument here Angus. I will bet the thread got resurrected because the 1st time poster did use the search function.

Also willing to bet that many who jump in on threads of this nature did not spend much time reading all of the previous posts. I am guilty of this quite often when I start seeing the same recommendations over and over in a single thread and begin just skimming through to see if any new ideas might pop in along the way.

Gary


----------



## TPI

*Knee pads*

I use carhart double knee carpenter jeans, at the bottom of the knee there is a 2" slit they make a pad that you roll up and slip in. I where my knee pads every time i put on my jeans and best of all the pads stay in and go through the wash in your jeans. the pads are about $15.00 a pair I buy a pair every time I buy a new pair of jeans, now all of my jeans have them.:thumbsup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*I am looking for "GOOD" pads....*

that won't end up walking down my leg ~ I have 2 pairs and both are the straps and I am get so frustrated that I end up ripping them off and working on my knees.. and then the next day I am paying for that~ I just want them to stay in place~ Do you have something that has worked out for you and wont decide to turn into ankle pads~
Brian


----------



## angus242

Brian,

Best pads, hands down. Pro Knees. Everything else is a wannabe!

Of course, you want the best, you pay for the best :blink:


----------



## pinwheel

PrestigeR&D said:


> that won't end up walking down my leg ~ I have 2 pairs and both are the straps and I am get so frustrated that I end up ripping them off and working on my knees.. and then the next day I am paying for that~ I just want them to stay in place~ Do you have something that has worked out for you and wont decide to turn into ankle pads~
> Brian



I'll echo angus, again. pro knee's. I spend an extreme amount of time on my knees. My only complaing, they untie my boots a lot.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

*Thanks Angus...*

I don't care what they cost Angus~as long as they stay in place....I am Just tired of them walking down to my ankles- Thanks Angus.
Brian


----------



## katoman

Hi Brian, sometimes, depending on what I'm doing, I'll use one of those knee pads that you put on the floor, rather than wearing knee pads.

If I'm in one spot for a time, then I use the pad.

Just another option.


----------



## Joining_heads

Like stated, nothing compares to proknee. Your weight is distributed along your shin instead of knee cap. Parts are replaceable. Custom fit. 

Money well spent.


----------



## doggyd3

*Best built in pads*

I know there are a lot of the strap types out there and some people love them. But I prefer a pair of pants that have pads built in. There are a few that I tried, but a company called *Woodland Workwear* makes some with a gel knee pad that stays in even when washing the pants. There are no straps, and the pad is permanent. I have a pair of the carpenter pants that I love. The Duluth "Fire Hose" pant falls apart too quick, and though Woodlands tend to shrink (buy one length longer than you need on carpenter style), the pad is awesome. It is some kind of gel material but works great on everything from screws and nails to flat concrete. Plus, it takes longer to wear out the pants even because of the pad absorbing most of the friction and abrasion that your hard knee would otherwise be taking. 
Just my $.02:thumbup:


----------



## Rustbucket

Why is it that these old treads keep getting dug up by spammers???:whistling


----------

